# How much harder is a Masters degree compared to a Bachelors?



## Banzai

I'm sort of contemplating doing a Master's degree but worried I won't be either academically capable (the discipline involved) or, more majorly, presentations-inept (cannot give presentations to save my life and I heard some programmes have whole modules revolve around presentations! :eek). 

Also, what are people's experiences of this "thesis defence" I keep hearing about?? How hard is it to pass? (I heard you have to pass the defence to obtain the Masters).


----------



## laura024

I'm not in a Master's program yet, but I think if you did well in undergrad you'll be fine in grad school. Graduate GPAs tend to be higher than undergrad. I'm sure it will have its own share of stressors though.

Thesis defense is defending your thesis in front of a panel of examiners. Probably anxiety provoking for anyone, but if you know your work I'm sure you'll be okay.


----------



## JazLeo

*MBA/MAc*

For Masters of Business Admin. or Accounting, my experience is that it was a lot like undergrad. Difference: more case studies and real world application, More group assignments and presentations. Depending on which courses you enrolled in there was a significant increase in reading materials and writing.

The presentations can be stressful-for me most of my presentations came with group assignments. Sharing the spotlight made things a bit less stressful.

Overall, The hardest part for me was working full time and attending school. My GPA could have been a lot better if i'd had more time to focus on studying.

I'd advise you to go ahead and get your Master's and maybe your Doctorate, if that's in your plans for the future. I'm sure you'll do great, sometimes things seem a lot harder than they actually are. Also, it is so much easier to go straight from undergrad to graduate school- you would still have the discipline it takes to be a student and the material would be fresh.


----------



## .95596

I believe that it really depends on the masters programme that a person is in is what determines the level of difficulty. For example, my brother was an MPA (Masters in Public Administration) graduate and he finished in 1.5 years and didn't even have to defend or even write a thesis. On the other hand, for my graduate programme I have to do research and defend my thesis and also complete 300 practicum practicum hours.

So in the end it all boils down to what university and programme that you are interested in. Most of them require little or no presentations at all, especially if you just complete you programme completely online. My Dad did that for his M.A. in Human Resources Management and didn't even have to write a thesis or present anything.


----------



## Dark Alchemist

I graduated from a Master's program earlier this year, I would say the work is actually less hard than undergrad in some respects since the max course load is 3 classes. But there tends to be an insane amount of reading due every week. You have to learn what to skim and what to really read. Plus there are a lot more presentations.

Not every grad school has a thesis defense - mine was not a traditional one, I just had to detail the specifics to a professor and he corrected some points I had. Wasn't so bad. But it can be brutal.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Overall it's probably not that much harder academically than undergrad level, except presumably in science subjects etc. The tough part is of course the dissertation, failing that (on a humanities course based around literature of different countries) meant I only got a postgrad diploma instead.  
You should probably be sure that you're genuinely interested in the topic of the course before starting it.


----------

